# Carsick teen/road to Hana



## calgal (Jul 13, 2013)

Similar to Heathpack, we are arriving at Maui 3 nights, 2 days before our timeshare check in next spring break. It would be the perfect time to take the road to Hana and stay overnight there. However, one of my sons (14) gets carsick very easily. How bad is the road for motion sick individuals? My H says we can drug him with scopolamine, but I do not want him to be miserable.
An alternative would be to just drive the first 11 miles or so and then come back, or to skip the road to Hana altogether. Anyone have experience with motion sickness on this road?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2013)

This road would be terrible for someone who has motion sickness - it has 620 curves - pure torture. I would not want to experiment with medication for the first time.  If you haven't had good success in the past, I wouldn't do it.

I'm not sure what you mean by just drive the first 11 miles?


----------



## calgal (Jul 13, 2013)

Someone somewhere said that the prettiest waterfall was just past the mile 10 marker, so I thought we could go that far, see the waterfall, and then retreat. I didn't really verify that, though.


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2013)

Two of my three get carsick. They hate this road. A lot. They have done it twice (the first time they didn't know how bad it would be and the second time they thought it wouldn't be so bad now that they were older, lol) and both say never again. I don't know what to tell you. I feel pretty sorry for the folks on this road who get carsick. It has to be miserable.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2013)

calgal said:


> Someone somewhere said that the prettiest waterfall was just past the mile 10 marker, so I thought we could go that far, see the waterfall, and then retreat. I didn't really verify that, though.



11 miles on this road may be too long for someone with motion sickness, because traffic only moves at about 30 miles an hour.  You could try it and turn back at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 13, 2013)

Half a Dramamine would do the trick although he will probably fall asleep.


----------



## lizap (Jul 13, 2013)

If your family has never driven to Hana, this would be my choice.




buzglyd said:


> Half a Dramamine would do the trick although he will probably fall asleep.


----------



## EileenL (Jul 13, 2013)

Give him enough money for multiple movies and send him to the theater - go to the resort and ask if there is a babysit service or activity area for him


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 13, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Half a Dramamine would do the trick although he will probably fall asleep.



+1

I first got motion sickness over 60 years ago.  Once I discovered Dramamine I have not been affected.  I can now go on boats, carnival and Disney rides, and on the worst roads with no ill effects. I used it for boating for years when it hit me that I could use it for amusement parks.

I tested it out on a scrambler, one of the worst and I did not get ill.

They make a non drowsy formula.  Give it a try between now and your trip.  I'll never pass anything up again for fear of motion sickness.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 13, 2013)

My niece gets carsick, and she had great difficulty with the road to hana in a minivan.  We switched her to the front seat of our convertible mustang and the problem was solved.  Have you tried your son out with fresh air open top driving?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2013)

There is NO sick like motion sick. Spare him the misery. Pass on Hana. The road has been improved, but not straightened. Just de-potholed. If you 'just go the first 11 miles', then turn back, that's 22 miles of avoidable misery. You and the non-carsick family members go to Hana another day.


----------



## lizap (Jul 13, 2013)

If you have never made this drive, no way would I not try.  Try the first 11 miles in the front seat and with dramamine and after the first 11 miles, if he is still having trouble, you can turn around.  




Passepartout said:


> There is NO sick like motion sick. Spare him the misery. Pass on Hana. The road has been improved, but not straightened. Just de-potholed. If you 'just go the first 11 miles', then turn back, that's 22 miles of avoidable misery. You and the non-carsick family members go to Hana another day.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 13, 2013)

A couple of suggestions, but maybe try them out before Hana.  I use wristlets with little pressure point knobs on them.  They work great for me on planes, not so well on boats.  I used to get sick on nearly every flight and I don't now that I use the wristlets.  You can buy them in the drug store in the area where they sell Dramanine.

Try having your son sit in the front passenger seat instead of in the rear seat.  That seems to help a lot of people.

Good luck!


----------



## keepgoing (Jul 13, 2013)

*Try a combination of attack and take the Hana Hwy*

Myself is a serious motion sickness person.  I can't eat in any flight that stay in the sky for more than 3 hours,  I can't eat in the Train ride (with flat bed) from Virginia to Florida (those car train), all because if I eat, I would give them out from the same path where it came from.  I thought I don't have motion sickness in car, until one day I was sitting in the back of the car, I know I have motion sickness in car too.

So I use Dramamine in plane, in boat (fishing boat or cruise) and in rail.  And it works pretty good, not that you won't feel you are sick, but won't be sick enough to throw up. And I was able to not feel so miserable. 

I would suggest to try all the suggestion combined.  Sit in the front, if it is convertible, even better.  Take Dramamine before the trip.  And enjoy Hana Hwy.    You just can't let motion sickness win all the time.  It's time to take back control.

PS, But I still avoid all trip to Asia if possible.  Dramamine is not strong enough to combat the horrible smell of the food and seat from the airplane.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 13, 2013)

Years ago when I was a kid my parents took my sister and I on vacation and they decided to drive Route 1, along the California coast.  I had tendencies towards motion sickness, so what I would usually do was fall asleep.   My mom was so irritated with both my sister and I as we both fell asleep on the drive.  Her comment was "We did that drive for the two of you."  So, who are you doing the drive to Hana for?  Yourself, or your kid?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 14, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Years ago when I was a kid my parents took my sister and I on vacation and they decided to drive Route 1, along the California coast.  I had tendencies towards motion sickness, so what I would usually do was fall asleep.   My mom was so irritated with both my sister and I as we both fell asleep on the drive.  Her comment was "We did that drive for the two of you."  So, who are you doing the drive to Hana for?  Yourself, or your kid?



Closing your eyes is actually one of the best ways to combat motion sickness.

It was explained to me years ago that when I'm in a boat that is anchored and going up and down with the wave and I go below or just look down, the motion sensors in my body send conflicting info the my brain and sickness is the reaction.

What happens is my inner ear senses that I'm moving, my eyes tell me that I'm not.  This makes perfect sense to me because I have many times gone below and just closed my eyes, sometimes falling asleep.

Once my eyes are closed I can still feel the boat moving but no longer feel ill.  

I did this on the ferry back and forth to Ft. Jefferson in the Dry Tortugas with great success.  At the time I was using bonine instead of dramamine and it was OK for a calmer ocean, it did not work on the ferry.


----------



## lizap (Jul 14, 2013)

Also laying down.  We were on a cruise once between Chile and Cape Horn in very rough waters- passengers were instructed to return to their cabins and lay down if they were experiencing motion sickness. 




csxjohn said:


> Closing your eyes is actually one of the best ways to combat motion sickness.
> 
> It was explained to me years ago that when I'm in a boat that is anchored and going up and down with the wave and I go below or just look down, the motion sensors in my body send conflicting info the my brain and sickness is the reaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## redslp (Jul 14, 2013)

*Dramamine*

The 1/2 of a Dramamine worked for my 11 and 13 year olds on the Road to Hana.  They tend to get motion sicknesses on winding roads but the Dramamine coupled with leaving early so we could drive at a slow pace and pull over frequently seemed to help.  

If curves at any speed bother your teen, you may want to skip the Road to Hana.  Good Luck and let us know how it works out!


----------



## calgal (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. Our trip is not until next March, so I will have  enough time to try out meds. It would be good if he acquires a technique that allows him to experience motion comfortably. However, this road may be more than he needs to experience. I think I'll move towards plan B, which is a couple of nights in Wailea/Makena (since our timeshare is up in Kahana).


----------



## Mauiwmn (Jul 14, 2013)

*Another option-Bonine*

My pediatrician recommended Bonine for motion sickness before we went on a cruise years ago.  Our entire family used it and it worked well.  It doesn't cause the sleepy side effect like Dramamine.  Another plus is that it is chewable and you only need 1 tablet a day.

I continue to use it myself as I suffer from horrible motion sickness in a car, boat and plane.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2013)

I use Bonine too, and this is the best method:

At bedtime, the night before, take one dose.

Stay hydrated - avoid alcohol (not an issue with a child, but for others.)

In the morning eat a light breakfast, with Carbs, but avoid fatty and spicy foods.

Take another dose about 1 hour before you get in the car.

This works really well for me, even on rough boat trips.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Jul 14, 2013)

*I would stay away from Hana*

Our little girl was in misery on our trip to Hana!


It is also unpleasant to have the smell of vomit in your rental
car for the remainder of your stay in lovely Hawaii.  That is
one order that does not go away easily!


----------



## loosefeet (Jul 14, 2013)

A teen is already miserable being in a car with the family-and motion sick on top?  As a Mom of 3 teens, I have to agree to letting him sit out.  There is not much for him.  I have done the trip w/ my family a couple of times, no real reason to go.  Pretty, my yes.  But many cars, no good food, not much in Hana etc.  the best time I had was young w/ my spouse (then boyfriend) and we jumped in all the waterfalls we could.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 14, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> 11 miles on this road may be too long for someone with motion sickness, because traffic only moves at about 30 miles an hour.  You could try it and turn back at the first sign of trouble.



The first 11 miles are not the pretty part.  Going only 11 miles would not give you much "Road to Hana" flavor.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 14, 2013)

I get serious motion sickness, but I don't recall having any problem riding in the front seat on the Road to Hana. There is much stopping and starting as you meet other cars and we stopped often to take pictures. You don't really go fast enough to generate a lot of motion. 

It has been a few years, so maybe I just don't remember, but we'll be there again in a week or so. I'll try to remember to report back.

Sheila


----------



## PamMo (Jul 14, 2013)

The only way I avoid motion sickness on the road to Hana is riding in a convertible with the top down. I can't imagine doing it (or the road up Haleakala) in the back seat of a sedan or van. My son used to get carsick, too, and there was nothing worse than watching him feel so miserable - and being stuck on a winding road we couldn't get off of.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Ginger works pretty good for motion sickness. I like ground ginger & sugar sprinkled on toast when the water is rough. Sometimes just the ginger on the tongue works fast. Ginger ale or ginger snaps work but not as fast as ground ginger. About a 1/2 teaspoon of ground ginger is all thats needed.

I agree with everyone that said the Hana HWY is a long curvy twisted drive and will add that tourists stop where ever they please for pictures slowing traffic in some areas to a complete stop.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 15, 2013)

I wrote a trip review about our Maui trip, where I advised anyone who suffers from motion sickness to skip the trip.  I still advise that.  I get terribly motion sick if I have to sit in the back seat of a car.  I'm usually okay if I'm sitting in the passenger seat.  If that doesn't work, I have to drive.  

Let's just say that I drove a good portion of the trip because I was so nauseated sitting as a passenger.  The road has so many turns, and a good portion of it is in the rain forest where the foliage closes you in.  I was sicker than a dog most of the time.  In fact, I'm feeling slightly queasy even trying to describe it. The only portion that I didn't suffer was the road past Hana, and by then I was exhausted from battling my stomach. 

So, yeah, for the sake of your son, skip it.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been to Maui 8+ times and have never done the Road to Hana !!
I get motion sick as do both of my kids.
Plus sitting in the car most of the day does not sound fun no matter how beautiful the drive.
It is ok to skip it!

As others have said, maybe the 14 year old could stay at the hotel and watch movies.
There are Red Box kiosks all over Maui.
We feel very safe leaving our kids in the room and they are younger than 14


----------



## lizap (Jul 15, 2013)

If you don't feel comfortable leaving your son by himself, there are probably reputable sitter services in Maui.  I can't imagine going to Maui and not making the drive to Hana.  This is the real Hawaii.


----------



## rpw (Jul 15, 2013)

*Bonine*

+1

The wife has TERRIBLE motion sickness.  We travel to Hawaii and can't go on any boats.  She HAS to sit in the front seat when driving anywhere (I think her actually driving helps).  She used to take Dramamine, and basically slept thru most of the trips (and the rest of the day also).  

A friend on the island suggested Bonine and she's never looked back.  The trick is to take one pill 24hours before you even board the plane and every day after that (whether you plan on doing anything or not).  Now when you want to go somewhere you're ready!  That little pill has changed our vacations.



Mauiwmn said:


> My pediatrician recommended Bonine for motion sickness before we went on a cruise years ago.  Our entire family used it and it worked well.  It doesn't cause the sleepy side effect like Dramamine.  Another plus is that it is chewable and you only need 1 tablet a day.
> 
> I continue to use it myself as I suffer from horrible motion sickness in a car, boat and plane.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


----------



## optimist (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the road to Hana is one of the most overrated sights in Hawaii...


----------



## lizap (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmmm.  To each his/her own, but this is one of the most beautiful drives in the U.S., IMHO (and we have driven many of these).  Beautiful flowers, colorful birds, magnificent waterfalls, lush vegetation,  real Hawaian life, gorgeous vistas....it doesn't get much better.




optimist said:


> I think the road to Hana is one of the most overrated sights in Hawaii...


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 15, 2013)

rpw said:


> +1
> 
> The wife has TERRIBLE motion sickness.  We travel to Hawaii and can't go on any boats.  She HAS to sit in the front seat when driving anywhere (I think her actually driving helps).  She used to take Dramamine, and basically slept thru most of the trips (and the rest of the day also).
> 
> A friend on the island suggested Bonine and she's never looked back.  The trick is to take one pill 24hours before you even board the plane and every day after that (whether you plan on doing anything or not).  Now when you want to go somewhere you're ready!  That little pill has changed our vacations.



I used Bonine when I took a Boy Scout group to Sea Base in the Keys.  It worked wonderfully but the seas were very gentile.

The day I returned home I participated in a sailing race on Lake Erie, the shallowest of the Great Lakes.  I figured that the Bonine worked so well in Fla that I would just continue it for this outing.

Well, never again, I was so sick I caused at least one other on our crew to have problems.  Yes, motion sickness can be contagious.

I've been using Dramamine ever since and if it make you sleepy use their non-drowsy formula.

This just shows that what works for one, doesn't work for everyone, best to experiment.


----------



## post-it (Jul 15, 2013)

Mauiwmn said:


> My pediatrician recommended Bonine for motion sickness before we went on a cruise years ago.  Our entire family used it and it worked well.  It doesn't cause the sleepy side effect like Dramamine.  Another plus is that it is chewable and you only need 1 tablet a day.
> 
> I continue to use it myself as I suffer from horrible motion sickness in a car, boat and plane.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



We tried years ago with our daughter and didn't get very far on the road before turning around. 

I did 1/2 of a patch for a curse for me sometime again a d it worked well but side effect was it made reading difficult so after a few days I took the patch off. 

I was told Bonine works great from a friend, so this will be what I try next time around.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Someone mentioned ginger.  That really works, too.  We were on a sunset cruise in Hawaii and my wristlets were not doing the trick for me.  They gave me a piece of ginger candy and it made the sickness go away!  I was surprised that it worked.  I have since bought candied ginger (not the same as ginger candy) and that seems to settle a sick stomach too.


----------



## calgal (Jul 15, 2013)

*deciding against Road to Hana*

I think we will not take the Road to Hana this visit. I think DS is likely to have a miserable day. There are enough other wonderful things to do in Maui. So, I am booking 2 nights at the Grand Wailea! We have never been over to south Maui, and I think the pools/water park will be a nice beginning to our trip. I hope to switch the $$$$ room reservation over to a hotel certificate if I get a HHonors visa card now and charge the heck out of it for the next 4 months.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2013)

calgal said:


> I think we will not take the Road to Hana this visit. I think DS is likely to have a miserable day. There are enough other wonderful things to do in Maui. So, I am booking 2 nights at the Grand Wailea! We have never been over to south Maui, and I think the pools/water park will be a nice beginning to our trip. I hope to switch the $$$$ room reservation over to a hotel certificate if I get a HHonors visa card now and charge the heck out of it for the next 4 months.



That is a beautiful hotel!  Be sure to book a massage at their spa, it's probably the best I've ever been to.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 16, 2013)

calgal said:


> I am booking 2 nights at the Grand Wailea....I hope to switch the $$$$ room reservation over to a hotel certificate if I get a HHonors visa card now and charge the heck out of it for the next 4 months.


You will need a lot of charging even if you get a large signup bonus.  An award night at the Grand Wailea costs mega points.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2013)

calgal said:


> I think we will not take the Road to Hana this visit. I think DS is likely to have a miserable day. ...



Just curious how you handle the flight to HI and back.  Doesn't he get sick then?  If not, he may not be all that sensitive to motion sickness.


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 16, 2013)

I've read many positive reviews about the Reletex Anti-Nausea Device and its predecessor Relief Band in various pilot forums. It is expensive, but perhaps something that could be used for much more than the road to Hana. It requires a prescription, but the site above can provide one. If I suffered from motion sickness regularly, I would consider getting one of these devices for my general well being. It is probably too expensive for a single trip, though - $150 to $225, depending on the non-replaceable battery life.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> I've read many positive reviews about the Reletex Anti-Nausea Device and its predecessor Relief Band in various pilot forums. It is expensive, but perhaps something that could be used for much more than the road to Hana. It requires a prescription, but the site above can provide one. If I suffered from motion sickness regularly, I would consider getting one of these devices for my general well being. It is probably too expensive for a single trip, though - $150 to $225, depending on the non-replaceable battery life.



I can't justify spending that kind of money on a device that may not work for me that can't be returned if the package is opened unless there is a defect.  

I've tried the wrist band and ginger, neither of which help me.



> A Prescription Is Needed - But We Can Write It For You



I wonder if they also sell timeshares?:rofl:


----------



## calgal (Jul 16, 2013)

Not sure why he tolerates plane flights so well. He watches movies mostly. His motion sickness is mostly with car travel, and choppy boat rides.
re: Hilton Hhonors visa- I would be doing it for the 2 free weekend nights, not the points.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 16, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Just curious how you handle the flight to HI...





calgal said:


> Not sure why he tolerates plane flights so well...


The flights to HI are generally glass smooth most of the trip. And when it isn't smooth, the up down bumps don't give the inner ear nearly the same left right left right type of abuse that a twisty road like the road to Hana does.


----------



## Blues (Jul 16, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I used Bonine when I took a Boy Scout group to Sea Base in the Keys.  It worked wonderfully but the seas were very gentile.
> 
> The day I returned home I participated in a sailing race on Lake Erie, the shallowest of the Great Lakes.  I figured that the Bonine worked so well in Fla that I would just continue it for this outing.
> 
> ...



Dramamine non-drowsy *is* the same thing as Bonine -- chemical name meclizine.  That just demonstrates that different conditions result in different responses to the drug.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2013)

daventrina said:


> The flights to HI are generally glass smooth most of the trip. And when it isn't smooth, the up down bumps don't give the inner ear nearly the same left right left right type of abuse that a twisty road like the road to Hana does.



I went on our local Blues Society Blues Cruise last night.  This is pretty large boat at 151' with a 40' beam and four decks.  

I was on the lower deck while tied up to the dock and I was helping set up.  When I sat down, if I hadn't taken the Dramamine I would have had a little trouble.

Just that little motion, almost but not quite motionless, and not being topside affects me.  Then others can ride out the worst the lake can offer and never feel sick.  It's no fun being a sea-sick sailor.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Just curious how you handle the flight to HI and back.  Doesn't he get sick then?  If not, he may not be all that sensitive to motion sickness.



I have a tendency to motion sickness.  Large planes do no bother me at all.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2013)

I get sick in the back seat of cars, on curvy roads, and in boats, but never have been sick in a plane.  I don't think it's quite the same thing.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I get sick in the back seat of cars, on curvy roads, and in boats, but never have been sick in a plane.  I don't think it's quite the same thing.



It's the same for some of us.  That's why they have the little paper "flight bags" in the pouches behind the seats.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I get sick in the back seat of cars, on curvy roads, and in boats, but never have been sick in a plane.  I don't think it's quite the same thing.



I'm the same way.   I even get sick on porch swings if my feet don't touch the ground, but I rarely get sick on a plane.


----------



## mbeach89 (Jul 16, 2013)

...or do it in 2 years....and let HIM drive!


----------



## calgal (Apr 7, 2014)

So, we just returned from the trip. Did NOT attempt the road to Hana. DID take the road to Haleakala, starting off 1 hour after DS took a dose of meclizine (Bonine). DS did not get carsick at all! He did sleep the whole way back down after visiting the volcano, which I am sure was a side effect of the med, but that was fine.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 7, 2014)

calgal said:


> He did sleep the whole way back down after visiting the volcano, which I am sure was a side effect of the med, but that was fine.


Probably a little help from the altitude..



mbeach89 said:


> ...or do it in 2 years....and let HIM drive!



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 9, 2014)

calgal said:


> So, we just returned from the trip. Did NOT attempt the road to Hana. DID take the , starting off 1 hour after DS took a dose of meclizine (Bonine). DS did not get carsick at all! He did sleep the whole way back down after visiting the volcano, which I am sure was a side effect of the med, buroad to Haleakalat that was fine.



If they could do the road to Haleakala they could have done Hana in my opinion and experience.  

I say this because I never get motion sickness of any kind. When my whole family threw up on a choppy Whale watching tour I was fine, but I did get sick going up the road to Haleakala. There may not be the hair pin turns like Hana but the road is winding and raises in elevation obviously.

So next time I'd suggest trying Hana with the Bonine or whatever and experience one of the most beautiful places on earth IMHO.


----------



## Bee (Apr 9, 2014)

I have suffered from motion sickness most of my life. The older I get the worse it gets. However taking one Bonine a day, while traveling, usually works for me. It defiantly is enough for the Road to Hana. I like Bonine better than Dramamine, because it doesn’t make me sleepy. 

I buy the generic brand at costco 100 tablets for $4.50. Less than 12 tablets of Bonine.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bee;1613286I buy the generic brand at costco 100 tablets for $4.50. Less than 12 tablets of Bonine.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is good to know. We'll have to try this Costco product because I do know how expensive the Dramamine is.


----------



## Bee (Apr 15, 2014)

Joe,

Be sure and ask at Costco Pharmacy, because it may not be on the shelves. It wasn't when I bought it, a few months ago.

Bee


----------

